# Ankara'nın İstanbul'a göre bir avantajı var



## Stranger_

This paragraph is taken from a lesson in Youtube.

Context: "Bu şehir inanılmaz sıkıcı bir yer. Gece hayatı neredeyse sifir! Birkaç bar dışında güzel fazla mekan yok; ama Ankara'nın İstanbul'a göre bir avantajı var: şehirde tehlikeli mahalle çok yok."

Questions:

 Does the word "göre" always have to be preceded by "Noun+a" to give the meaning of: compared to, in comparison to...etc? As in the sentence above:  İstanbul'a göre. 
Could we put "İstanbul'a göre" at the end? This way: Ankara'nın bir avantajı İstanbul'a göre var.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba,
1._Göre_ can be preceded by noun+a/e(regarding the rule of *kalın ince ünlü harfleri*,I hope you know the rule)
examples:
Yer*i*n*e* göre, arab*a*y*a* göre,...

or by subject pronous like: ben, sen, o,...
which become: bana göre, sana göre, ona göre, bize göre,... (meaning in my opinion, in your opinion,...)

2. Non, usually two words compared are put next to each other.


----------



## Stranger_

Thanks loads!



> 1._Göre_ can be preceded by noun+a/e(regarding the rule of *kalın ince ünlü harfleri*,I hope you know the rule)



Yes. I am aware of this.



> Yer*i*n*e* göre



Why did you put "in" there? Should it not be "yer+e" i.e. "noun+e/a for the indirect object"? unless it is in both the accusative and dative case i.e. "yer+i+(n)+e".

Is the word "bence" a synonym of "bana göre". Following the same pattern, are these also used "sence, oce, bizce, sizce...etc"?


----------



## Rallino

*Yerine göre* is an expression meaning _conditionally, dependent upon._ It literally means: _according to its place (yeri)._

Bence = Bana göre
Sence = Sana göre
Bizce = Bize göre
Sizce = Size göre
*
O *and* onlar *would be _onca_ and _onlarca_; however they don't exist in this sense*. Just use _ona göre_ and _onlara göre_.


*_Onca_ actually means _so much, so many_; and _onlarca_ means _tens of [something__]_.


----------



## Gemmenita

Stranger_ said:


> Why did you put "in" there? Should it not be "yer+e" i.e. "noun+e/a for the indirect object"? unless it is in both the accusative and dative case i.e. "yer+i+(n)+e".
> 
> Is the word "bence" a synonym of "bana göre". Following the same pattern, are these also used "sence, oce, bizce, sizce...etc"?



Merhaba,

1. As a matter of fact, I shouldn’t put "yerine göre" as an example for comparison, 
Because it is an expression apart meaning  _according to the situation_.
(I wanted just to give different examples for göre and -e/-a before it ,and thought it was good for you to know it!)

Example: 
Espri  yapmak/ şaka yapmak iyidir ama yerine göre.
Means it is good to make jokes / to kid but not in anywhere and in all situations.

2. Yes, you can say" yere göre" ("yer" meaning  place, region,…)
Example: Bence o yere göre şu kıyafet iyi değil : göre means “ for” here (This clothing is not good for that place)

Another example meaning “for”:  Bu film çocuklara göre değil. (This film is not [suitable]for children)

3.And for  your question about bence, sence, …., no need to answer, Rallino has answered perfectly!


----------



## Bespelled

In answer to your second question, it is sometimes possible to separate the two objects of comparison. To give an example, in some cases you can place the second object (the one introduced with "-a/e göre") after the verb creating what is called in Turkish a "devrik cümle" (inverted sentence). 

Inverted sentences are used mostly in colloquial speech and in literature to modify the tone and mood of the sentence. In fact in your example it is possible to say: "Ankara'nın bir avantajı var İstanbul'a göre". A speaker might use this "inverted" sentence for emphasis or heightened expectation: "Fakat Ankara'nın bir avantajı var İstanbul'a göre: daha sakin bir şehir!" (But Ankara has an advantage as compared to Istanbul [moment of heightened expectation because of inverted sentence structure] - it is a more quiet city.)


----------

